# Li'l hauler not getting any love?



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just wondering why no new Li'l hauler rolling stock. Am I the only one who likes this stuff?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The product line is only 2 years old..probably the main reason there isn't new rolling stock is: because it hasn't happened yet!  (because there hasnt been enough time yet..)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No new notnin' in Bachmann large scale for this year. (Repaints of old stuff only--well, the 2-6-0 has improved electronics. No confirmation as yet on if the gears have been beefed up.) No new On30, either. 

Later,

K


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

A fantastic move by Bachmann would be to include those coupler converters as a standard part of those sets and individual cars. Being able to couple up to anything else (especially other bachmann cars...?) would make sense for a family hobby where the kids can pull their pappy's freight cars with thomas/LBH trains, further propagating the interest, hobby, future customers, etc.

I cant tell you how many times that silver North Star mini tanker has tempted me.  If only it had those adapters with it...


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was looking and your cannot get box car add ons. The only way to get a box car is with the set (I have). Can get passenger baggage car, no box cars.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lil haulers are for me the best offerings in LS since LGBs Toytrain line (now defunct). Part of the issue is that almost nobody outside of the forums knows about them. Kader has done a spectacularly bad job of marketing them. These should be being offered at BigBox stores like Costco and similar, but the ONLY place I have ever seen it advertised was in GR and the online stores. You can't sell them if no one knows about them.

The other is Kader made a couple bonehead moves with them. One was not including full siderods on the locos. This immediately diminished there appeal to mainstream modellers. Kader, not Bachmann, appears to have an extremely pigheaded opinion that these are toys for children and therefore no one else in the world would have any interest in them. This despite the fact that as soon as the word hit all the forums including Bmann, all the buzz was how bashable they could be. Dumb move on Kader. Another big stupid move on Kader was not including the same coupler adaptors that all the Thomas stuff gets. The Thomas line has the same very high coupler mounts, but they include an adaptor to lower the couplers to LGB height. Again Kader being stupid about these being "toys". Other issues like the troubles some have had with wheel swaps. All mine are swapped to LGB ball bearing sets which fit effortlessly. But other sets can bind. 

Another thing that lessened their appeal was the lack of even modest interiors. These again Kader was not thinking beyond childs toy. I talked with the Bmann guys who initially developed these at the NNGC last year when they came over to look over my LBH bashers. They said what I had done to them is how they envisioned them before they got resorted to the kiddie aisle. I hope they keep them going and market them better. They are well built fun models.


----------

